# Pros and cons of private chef



## vegi03 (Mar 30, 2011)

After 12 years working in fine dining kitchens, I got blessed with an opportunity to be a private chef for a wealthy single man with two kids that are their part of the week. So far it has seemed pretty easy- compared to the grind of the restaurant. I find myself, however questioning whether this line of work should be THIS laid back. He goes out to restaurants when his kids aren't there, yet wants me to still make dinner. I end up throwing away a lot of food (money). He also took like two weeks off to go away on a personal trip during the holidays and never really told me about it (Most communication between him and me go through the assistant). She, herself, wasn't told either. He's Jewish, btw and I don't know if this is relevant but what am I supposed to do when he is gone? I find planning a menu is very easy and quick for me to do and though I do type one up each week, I don't always follow it. I have been advised to find things to do like organize kitchen, shop etc, but how much organizing/shoppin/planning  can I possibly do?  I am not complaining by any means- just a little confused.

Any personal chefs have any advise for me on how to be better at my job/seem more productive in this very laid back kind of work? I know he is ok with paying me when he's out as long as Im actually working. 

*this is my first job as a private chef and Im used to working my ass off for peanuts as well as dealing with micro-managers. I feel a bit nervous now that Im on my own managing myself and just want to show him that Im productive, though there isn't much to do when kids aren't there.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Vegi03 said:


> After 12 years working in fine dining kitchens, I got blessed with an opportunity to be a private chef for a wealthy single man with two kids that are their part of the week. So far it has seemed pretty easy- compared to the grind of the restaurant. I find myself, however questioning whether this line of work should be THIS laid back. He goes out to restaurants when his kids aren't there, yet wants me to still make dinner. I end up throwing away a lot of food (money). He also took like two weeks off to go away on a personal trip during the holidays and never really told me about it (Most communication between him and me go through the assistant). She, herself, wasn't told either. He's Jewish, btw and I don't know if this is relevant but what am I supposed to do when he is gone? I find planning a menu is very easy and quick for me to do and though I do type one up each week, I don't always follow it. I have been advised to find things to do like organize kitchen, shop etc, but how much organizing/shoppin/planning can I possibly do? I am not complaining by any means- just a little confused.
> 
> Any personal chefs have any advise for me on how to be better at my job/seem more productive in this very laid back kind of work? I know he is ok with paying me when he's out as long as Im actually working.
> 
> *this is my first job as a private chef and Im used to working my ass off for peanuts as well as dealing with micro-managers. I feel a bit nervous now that Im on my own managing myself and just want to show him that Im productive, though there isn't much to do when kids aren't there.


Welcome to ChefTalk.

I like yourself gave up the mad inhuman noise of the restaurant kitchen 16 years ago, and was chosen from many applicants to work for an aging couple.

I am very blessed to have this job.

I am but one of 11 employees that work for this couple to make their retirement years happy.

I too worked 80 hour weeks cooking for thousands and now only cook for two.

For the first few months I would work through an entire day from my old job in dreams.

I would wake up in the middle of the night sweating and scared, for no reason.

I was told from the beginning I would have to seek out a life and perhaps find a hobby as cooking would be only a small part of my day.

I took up things like gardening, returned to my music, reading and caring for my 4 birds and 2 dogs.

I have a kitchen that would be the envy of many a Chef, and have Carte Blanche to cook anything I wish. In many instances money is not an object but I still must be practical.

You are blessed and all I can say is that you make the job your own and enjoy this adventure in your life and never take it for granted.

Don't confuse Personal Chef with Private Chef. They are 2 different things. Good Luck


----------



## spoiledbroth (Sep 25, 2014)

Sounds boring.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

SpoiledBroth said:


> Sounds boring.


Far from it my friend......It is an honor to cook food for people who appreciate it.

Restaurant work, is thankless in many ways.

I had my career and did the long hours of cooking food for people I never saw on the other side of the wall. My knowledge of food and service have served me well in this job, and I am privileged to be able to cook things and do things I would never have gotten a chance to do if I had stayed an Executive Chef


----------

